# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Mijn vriend komt heeeell laat pas klaar

## minni

heyy medicity'kes,,

khem is een vraagske,, mijn vriend en ik hebben al een tijdje sex, maar wat me de laatste tijd opvalt is dat hij nooit meer klaarkomt. Wij hebben dan een goei 2uur sex, maar in die 2uur zegt hij wel ik voel iets komen, maar komt het nooit :Confused:  ,, ligt dit aan mij ? ik vroeg hem al of ik het was maar hij zei : de 1ne komt laat de andere niet. Maar ik vind het wel heel laat. Daarom wil ik hem ook niet meer aftrekken. Omdat het zolang duurt voor dat hij klaarkomt :Frown: , ik weet echt niet wat ik eraan kan doen. Misschien ook wel niets. Maar weten jullie misschien hoe het zou komen? En als het echt is dat hij nu ja een late komer is... Wat kan ik dan misschien doen om hem wat meer te plezieren tijdens de sex, dat hij er ook wel iets aan heeft misschien? Of dat hij misschien rapper zou komen... 

groetzz minni xx

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo minni,

Is inderdaad zo dat de ene jongen/man sneller klaar komt dan de ander, maar na 2 uur nog niet klaar kunnen komen lijkt me toch een andere oorzaak te hebben.
Het kan zijn dat je vriend te gespannen is waardoor hij niet of heel laat klaar komt, misschien heeft hij ook wel liever dat je iets anders doet of dat je hem aftrekt of aanraakt op een andere manier maarja dan zal hij dat toch moeten aangeven, misschien heeft hij eigenlijk wel geen zin op dat moment en zegt hij het niet omdat hij bang is om jou te kwetsen, misschien is hij er nog niet klaar voor en denkt hij dat het hoort dus moet hij het maar doen, misschien heeft hij wel stress of angst of problemen die hij niet uit maar waar hij mee bezig is tijdens de seks waardoor het niet wil, misschien is hij wel bang voor een eventuele zwangerschap, als hij hier in zijn eentjje of met een vorige partner ook last van had kan het ok iets medisch zijn of misschien twijfelt hij wel aan zijn gevoelens en lukt het daarom niet, het kan vele oorzaken hebben...
Wat je kan doen is vragen naar zijn fantasieen, vragen waar hij opgewonden van wordt, vragen wat hij lekker en fijn vind of dat hij het misschien sneller of langzamer wil of harder of zachter en vragen naar zijn gevoelens of angsten of gedachten.
Soms is het moeilijk om over dit soort dingen met je partner te praten, maar het is wel belangrijk en zo leer je elkaar ook beter kennen.
Misschien dat je hem kan helpen met zijn eventuele zorgen/angsten, misschien dat je hem een massage kan geven zodat hij wat ontspant...?
Hopelijk kom je erachter wat de oorzaak is!
Heel veel succes/sterkte gewenst!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## huism922

Hallo Minni, Zou ook nog eens aan zijn prostaat kunnen liggen daar wordt uiteindelijk het sperma gemaakt,komt mogelijk wel klaar maar geen zaadlozing,probeer dit eens bij hem aan te kaarten wellicht wil hij jou er niet mee lastig vallen.
Sterkte,huism922

----------


## jukebox

Hallo Minni, ik heb net hetzelfde probleem, alleen duurt het bij mij wel geen 2 uur.  :Embarrassment:  Het zit zo, dat ik meestal teveel aan andere dingen denk tijdens de daad met het meisje dat ik het allerliefste zie. Maar dat is natuurlijk niet alleen dan, maar ik heb dat heel de tijd. Daar hebben we wel samen een oplossing voor gevonden door minstens een uur a een uur en half aan voorspel te doen waardoor de gedachten helemaal gefixeerd zijn op haar en op de seks. met andere woorden... maak hem zo geil dat hij je smeekt voor sex. 
geloof mij... DAT HELPT!!! 
grtzz... jukebox.

----------


## iMe

Hejkes Minni  :Wink: 
myn vriend en ik hadden een beetj hetzelfde probleem omdat hij zich nogal wat zorgen maakt. Daarom heb ik hem de touwtjes eens uit handen genomen en hem laten genieten. Vooral de blinddoek hielp. Ik heb hem zo lang gestreeld, gekust en betast (zonder zijn genitaliën echt aan te raken) en na een tijdje begon hij al vrij instemmend te klinken tot hij het niet meer hield en me ging smeken/bevelen hem "aan te raken" omdat hij het anders niet meer zou houden, hem nog even laten zwichten helpt ook. Dan kan je doen waar je zin in hebt en geloof mij het zal niet meer zo lang duren (wij doen er ook normaal redelijk lang over maar soms is het gewoon fijn hem te plezieren zonder dat dat uren moet duren). Zeggen wat jij en je vriend prettig vinden, zelf tijdens het gebeuren, kan ook al veel helpen. Vrouwen hebben meer aan gehoor (hijgen en kreunen) dan mannen, zij houden hier ook van maar besteden ook graag een kykje aan wat er nu allemaal gebeurt. Veel plezier!  :Wink:

----------


## jukebox

you are absolutely right iMe! ^^ het is net alsof ik jou al heel goed ken. alleen ligt het bij de man niet aan "wat er zich afspeelt", maar MET WIE het zich afspeelt... jaja geloof het of niet, maar voor sommige mannen is seks wel degelijk een connectie maken puur uit liefde en niet enkel uit lust. Dat heb ik dan weer met mijn vriendin, je moet enkel het geluk hebben de juiste persoon te vinden, waar je echt zielsveel van houd. Het is daarom dan ook dat ik liever het licht aanlaat tijdens de daad. Dan weet ik zeker dat het diegene is waar ik enorm veel van hou dat onder (of bovenop) mij ligt. Je hoeft je pas enkel zorgen te maken als je vriend/vriendin het licht telkens uit wil tijdens de seks... want dan kan er wel wat mis zijn in de relatie. 

grtzz Jukebox.

----------


## Flogiston

"In het donker zijn alle katjes grauw."

-- Mijn opa.

----------


## christel1

Wie doet het licht nu uit als hij/zij gaat vrijen.... we leven toch niet meer in de jaren stillekes dat alles stilletjes onder de dekselkes moest gebeuren dacht ik toch ? In B zeggen ze "alles uit behalve het licht"...

----------


## Rbossie

Hallo Minni,

Ik herken het probleem. Ik heb er zelf ook last van en om je gerust te stellen dat licht zeker niet aan jou. Het heeft ook niets met de opwinding te maken want anders kun je geen twee uur doorgaan. Zo lang doorgaan is ook niet goed, jij wordt rauwe biefstuk van binnen en je vriend frustreert het uiteindelijk steeds meer. Wij zijn iets meer met standjes gaan experimenteren en hebben de afspraak gemaakt dat een half uur wel de grens is. Je hebt dan even goed heerlijk gevreeën. Om echt klaar e komen kan hij zelf ook altijd nog masturberen, dat lukt vaak wel. Ook een andere positie, bij ons werkt achterlangs goed maar dan je vriend iets naar achter laten leunen waardoor jij als het ware over hem heen schuift. Er komt zo meer spanning op zijn penis maar mannen zijn ook erg visueel ingesteld. Hij ziet het dan ook veel beter en 7 van de 10 keer lukt dit bij ons wel op deze manier. Probeer het eens.. succes veel plezier.

Groet Rob

----------

